# Plesae suggest a good immigration consultant in Pune



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and planning to migrate to Australia from Pune.


Can anyone suggest me with good consultant for Australia immigration in pune.
I have checked the old posts and found some +ve reviews regarding Dream visas.
Other names are Opulentus, Y Axis..etc

Please share your experience good/bad with various consultants in Pune, and help to me to decide with a good one.

Also I would like to know opinion regarding, going for outstation MARA agent ,will it work?

Thank you in Advance
Remya


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

remya2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and planning to migrate to Australia from Pune.
> 
> ...


I used Dream Visas. They are very professional and transparent. 

I have read in other threads that most of the Consultants don't share the EOI and evisa - username and password with the client. Hence the client will have no way to track the progress of the case other than asking the consultant. 

But I had a nice experience with the Dream Visas. They kept me updated with the changes in migration laws happening over time and also shared the login details with me.

Piece of advise: Use migration agents only if your case is too complex or you don't have enough time. I used them, as my job involved extensive travelling and work in very remote places. Still I had to do 90% of the task.

All the Best for your Migration Process.


----------



## sunildk (Jan 30, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and planning to migrate to Australia from Pune.
> 
> ...


Hi Remya,

I would like to share my experience of dreamvisas for Australia PR visa. Unfortunately it is worst experience.The owner of this consultancy manoj palawe is a cheater person. He gives fake promises & hides many things from client which could lead to problematic during visa process or even after immigration. He is very impatient, short tempered & insult the client if ask any counter questions to him. He gives examples of his success storied but believe me there are many cheated clients like me. Once they take money from you, they do not entertain of any kind of refund even if you do not continue the process. There are all girls working in his office & all are dump. Those girls do not have any knowledge about immigration process & solely depend on manoj palawe for every question you ask to them. The girls are unprofessional & do not give replies to mails or answer to phone calls. All these things lead to a frustration. It is my humble request to beware of this consultancy & I do not want others could be cheated for their hard earn money.

I hope this review will help you to choose correct consultant


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

I had good experience wt y axis


----------



## amit d (Jan 31, 2014)

sunildk said:


> Hi Remya,
> 
> I would like to share my experience of dreamvisas for Australia PR visa. Unfortunately it is worst experience.The owner of this consultancy manoj palawe is a cheater person. He gives fake promises & hides many things from client which could lead to problematic during visa process or even after immigration. He is very impatient, short tempered & insult the client if ask any counter questions to him. He gives examples of his success storied but believe me there are many cheated clients like me. Once they take money from you, they do not entertain of any kind of refund even if you do not continue the process. There are all girls working in his office & all are dump. Those girls do not have any knowledge about immigration process & solely depend on manoj palawe for every question you ask to them. The girls are unprofessional & do not give replies to mails or answer to phone calls. All these things lead to a frustration. It is my humble request to beware of this consultancy & I do not want others could be cheated for their hard earn money.
> 
> I hope this review will help you to choose correct consultant


Hi Sunil,

Bad experience for me as well and want to give dreamvisas pune review & manoj palwe review. I certainly agree with you that he shows only his success stories but there are many unsuccessful cases & unsatisfied clients. I come to know from one of my friend that there are many such people who not only lost their money but also lost dream to get visa. Manoj palwe is very arrogant & unprofessional person. Due to his misguidance even I was unsuccessful to get Australian PR visa. He straight away refused me to refund my money even when mistake from his side. Till get any client initially they call that person many times, but once you give them money they starts ignoring you & you have to follow them continuously for your process. Big NO NO to this consultancy if you wish to fulfill your dream to get visa

- Amit


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Howz y axis?


----------



## nsureshbng (Jun 26, 2014)

I suggest you dont use any Immigration Agent.
They cannot help you more than a DTP operator.
If you are planning for moving and Living there you better start with applying yourself.

I did this on my own and now with all the evidence being asked for soft copy only you can buy a scanner and properly arranged docs you are done.

It is not a complex process unless you have a complex issue.
Before Invite 

1. Education - Your certificates
2. age ( Passport Birth Certification
3. Experience( Experience letters from Comapnies) - ACS verification
4. English (IELTS / PTE / TOEFEL)

After INvite 

5. Medical 
6. PCC

Done 



remya2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and planning to migrate to Australia from Pune.
> 
> ...


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

nsureshbng said:


> I suggest you dont use any Immigration Agent.
> They cannot help you more than a DTP operator.
> If you are planning for moving and Living there you better start with applying yourself.
> 
> ...


I agree. It is you who has to do all the hard work of gathering documents, getting them notorized, score IELTS/Toefl.... Why pay for information that is available freely on the forum, and a 'simple document upload' service? If your case is too complex, then you can consider an agent - but remember, it has to be a MARA agent.

I will PM you my contacts if you want more details.


----------



## bigdreams (Apr 14, 2015)

nsureshbng said:


> I suggest you dont use any Immigration Agent.
> They cannot help you more than a DTP operator.
> If you are planning for moving and Living there you better start with applying yourself.
> 
> ...


hello all...

please help me for my query..me and my wife planning to move to canada..do i need to search a job from here(india) or move there first and then search a job..n is their a ned for consultancy or i can do it on my own


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For Canada you have reached the wrong side of the forum.

This is only for Australia.

Probably you should post in the Canadian side of this forum, where you would get proper response.

Regards,
Jeetendra





bigdreams said:


> hello all...
> 
> please help me for my query..me and my wife planning to move to canada..do i need to search a job from here(india) or move there first and then search a job..n is their a ned for consultancy or i can do it on my own


----------



## Atul2110 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Atul2110*

Hi 
I am Software Consultant with work experience of 8+ years. I am planning to migrate to Australia.
Can anyone help me find out which Subclass I should file?

Thanks in advance

Atul


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and planning to migrate to Australia from Pune.
> 
> ...


I am using Opulentus. I found them a bunch of lunatics, my BP has raised by a few points because of them, and I have no doubt that remaining consultants are equally worst. As someone rightly said on this thread use consultant only if your case is complex. 
You will be always blown away by their sales team and office setup, most of them are crowded at Connaught place. After all we cannot expect much from them, the people who will be working on your profile wont be too much educated , because the company cannot afford to pay them much.


----------

